# Trying to join the Union



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. First off call on the local, introduce yourself and ask when the next apprentice test is coming up and see if you have to put your name on a list or if they give out applications on a specific day. Let them get to see you.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Apply for the apprenticeship.

You should be able to keep your hours if they are documented fully through the non-union apprenticeship program.

If you are just a trainee, then you will undoubtedly have to start over.

In the long run, no matter what happens, if you have great potential, the union is the way to go.


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

Holop said:


> Hello, Im trying to become a Union worker here in Washington, Im currently working for a non union company for 1.5 years Im comfortable with commercial like 60% of work. In past I have also worked 1 year for an residential company but Im willing to stay with commercial.
> 
> I'am undergratuate, I have 2500 hours of commercial hours (in Washington we call it 01 hours) but it got to a point where I want to join the Union and I ask you guys to list me whats the first things I should do.
> 
> ...


 Bone up on your math before you take the test. They also like to see at least one algebra credit from HS. At least that is here. It is not the same in all locals. At any rate keep trying to get in. I myself enjoy the benefits of working union. 

Good luck!


----------



## Holop (Sep 8, 2008)

The apprenticeship form requires me to have HS diploma, is there any way I can bypass it?? And will it give me a lower score when I apply for union??


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Holop said:


> The apprenticeship form requires me to have HS diploma, is there any way I can bypass it?? And will it give me a lower score when I apply for union??


Will they accept a GED?


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Most IBEW locals require a high school diploma, a copy of your transcripts, one year of high school algebra, no felonies and a drug test.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

rlc3854 said:


> Most IBEW locals require a high school diploma, a copy of your transcripts, one year of high school algebra, no felonies and a drug test.


They don't permit a GED in lieu of a diploma?


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Some locals may accept a GED, hopefully others will jump in and state if their locals do. It is based on several factors of the local area such as education levels, unemployment levels ect.


----------



## Holop (Sep 8, 2008)

They do accept GED. So thats nice.


----------

